# Ghost Rider 2



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

For the love of Christ, NO!

Why, oh, why, is Nicholas Cage allowed to ruin everything he comes in contact with? Why do people continuously throw away hard earned, or even ill gotten money away on his films? Why is this man _STILL_ working? Wasn't it enough he ruined the first *Ghost Rider* film without dragging the Spirit of Vengeance down even deeper into the pit? When will folks see him for the non-actor he is?

The world may never know...

http://www.superherohype.com/news/ghostridernews.php?id=8509


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a shame! I was never really big on the comic but it did leave a lasting impression on me. I'm actually creating a ghost rider prop this year and my kids think it's stupid because they only know the character from the movie. It's disapointing that this man is willing to destroy the character even more.


----------

